#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Bars showing football in Vientiane

## Townie

Hi.

Does anyone know if there are any bars in Vientiane that screen the English football playoffs? My daughter is heading there on Saturday and her beloved team are playing on Sunday at 3pm(uk)

thanks.

----------


## dirtydog

Got to admit I have never seen a sports bar in Vientiane, maybe have to try a hotel bar.

----------


## Fast Eddie

I think it will depend if True Sports or ESPN are showing it. If they are you can probably get it on at Bor pen yang or Samlor.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Or the Hare & hounds (if it's still open).

----------


## deathstardan

> Or the Hare & hounds (if it's still open).


Still open....As of two weeks ago.

----------


## ribblerat

Found a posh hotel in Vientiene that showed live Premier , bar was rammed full of Koreans watching the game , just wish that i could remember the name of the damned place , a tuc tuc driver will know of one for sure ,had a fantastic night in there by the way , those Korean boys sure love and know their Footbal and Beer ..

----------

